

We're here to make a dent in the Universe - JeremyMorgan
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/general/a-dent-in-the-universe/

======
rcb
Your dad still is a fixer.. Reading about his life and his values is
reaffirming, and fixed a little part of me at a time when I needed it. Thank
you for sharing his memory with the world, and RIP to big Russ!!

~~~
JeremyMorgan
I am really glad to hear that! If you're the only person inspired and touched
by this article it was worth writing in my opinion. Glad he could help!

------
arocks
Thanks for writing this. I consider myself as a fixer and builder but often
wonder if this nature of mine has gotten me more trouble than otherwise.

To fix or build something for someone is so rewarding that you sometimes
forget to do your own mundane but important stuff. Soon things accumulate and
you deeply regret having been tinkering at things that doesn't really
"matter".

But one way of looking at this is that atleast some of those people never
forget me and are often happy to help me back in ways I could have never
anticipated. Sometimes while helping others, I get to learn something really
cool which becomes a bigger reward in itself.

After reading this, I feel that perhaps we are, after all social beings,
probably instinctively acting this way. It gives true happiness to oneself and
others. Perhaps that's what matters in the long run.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
They say the mechanic's car is the most neglected and that's often true. But
if helping others is what makes you happy no reason to change it. And yes not
everyone appreciates it, but many do and it's worthwhile.

------
wolfhumble
Sad to see such a person go, but great to see that his life and values carry
on to his kids and his grandchildren.

And your advise is a good reminder: > Life is not about chasing dollars and
buying fancy toys it’s about doing what you love and taking care of others.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
It took me a while for that really sink in, but I truly believe it. There's
nothing wrong with those fancy toys when you can do it, but family and friends
are what really matters.

------
igul222
Our universe, maybe. We each live in our own bubbles with only ourselves and
the people we interact with. The actual universe is incomprehensibly massive,
and the entire human race doesn't come close to making a dent in it. Helps to
keep things in perspective.

~~~
josephagoss
Being pedantic much? We are our universe, this is true. What matters to us are
other people and the systems we live in. You're not going to go far trying to
make friends with a star. If we are the only conscious beings in the universe,
then maybe humanity is the most important thing in the universe, no?

------
up_and_up
> He taught me early on that what really matters is gaining happiness by
> helping others around you. If you have a talent, use it. If you are dreaming
> of something, build it.

That's a great quote and great life strategy, thanks!

------
speeder
Awesome.

I miss a world with more people like that. Too bad that sometimes those people
die to early.

I had a uncle, that was like that, I never met a person that disliked him, I
remember he doing some crazy stuff, like one day when his car stopped near the
church, and 8 or 9 kids came out, the his wife came from the wheel, then he
showed up. My dad was on the sidewalk looking, and made a "how???" face. The
uncle replied: " oh, I went lied down, and the kids on top of me" and then he
laughed like a Santa would.

He never built a dragster, or anything fancy, but he could fix most toys and
some small electronics, like videogames and portable radios, and I never saw
him not smiling, and I never saw him failing to make a kid smile...

Until the day a truck doing a illegal overtake crashed in the front of his
car.

Then this day, I saw about 5000 people crammed into the church crying. His
death was the biggest funeral I ever saw in person.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Sorry to hear that. It's the little stuff that people remember, like your
uncle laying in the car with the kids on top of him. People don't have to be
rich powerful or famous to make their mark and make the lives of their family
better. Sorry to hear about your loss as well.

------
thaumaturgy
That was a beautiful letter, and I'm sure you've already made your dad proud.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Thank you. He told me several times he was proud but never liked it when I
turned it back on him and told him and my mother were the most responsible for
my success lol.

------
sesteel
I never met your father, but I miss him now too. We need more great men like
you've described him to be.

